# New/old member



## Longtime Hubby

Took a week off from TAM, found I kinda missed the banter. It's fun. Good to be back. Hope to hear from some former regulars - you know who you are - whom I enjoyed chatting with.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Longtime Hubby said:


> Took a week off from TAM, found I kinda missed the banter. It's fun. Good to be back. Hope to hear from some former regulars - you know who you are - whom I enjoyed chatting with.


Stay off politics. It will drive you mad.


----------



## Longtime Hubby

RebuildingMe said:


> Stay off politics. It will drive you mad.


Duly noted


----------



## Sfort

How did you come back with the same name and start your post count at one?


----------



## Blondilocks

Since you are supposedly married, you might want to reconsider the wisdom of private messaging with single women.


----------



## Enigma32

RebuildingMe said:


> Stay off politics. It will drive you mad.


No way! It's where we have all the fun.


----------



## EleGirl

Longtime Hubby said:


> Took a week off from TAM, found I kinda missed the banter. It's fun. Good to be back. Hope to hear from some former regulars - you know who you are - whom I enjoyed chatting with.


Hi!

Did you request that your older account be disabled? If so, do you want it reopened, or merged with this new one?


----------



## EleGirl

Sfort said:


> How did you come back with the same name and start your post count at one?


Some techie disabled the other account which removes the username.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Longtime Hubby said:


> Took a week off from TAM, found I kinda missed the banter. It's fun. Good to be back. Hope to hear from some former regulars - you know who you are - whom I enjoyed chatting with.


Welcome back! I mentioned a DM had disappeared when people asked about you so you can blame that on me. I was curious how that happened.


----------



## Longtime Hubby

Sfort said:


> How did you come back with the same name and start your post count at one?


They wiped my slate clean.


----------



## Longtime Hubby

EleGirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did you request that your older account be disabled? If so, do you want it reopened, or merged with this new one?


They just wiped it clean


----------



## RebuildingMe

Blondilocks said:


> Since you are supposedly married, you might want to reconsider the wisdom of private messaging with single women.


Whoa. How are you so in the “know”?


----------



## Prodigal

RebuildingMe said:


> Whoa. How are you so in the “know”?


I've been here a long time. You'd be amazed, trust me ....😁


----------



## RebuildingMe

Prodigal said:


> I've been here a long time. You'd be amazed, trust me ....😁


Like people try to use this site as a dating/hook up site? Wow. I very seldom have used the PM feature and the less than 4 people I’ve ever chatted with know I’m not hitting on them. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Openminded

Yes, it’s amazing— and not in a good way — when it comes to some posters and PM’s.


----------



## Sfort

Openminded said:


> Yes, it’s amazing— and not in a good way — when it comes to some posters and PM’s.


I've PM'd with a lot of people, and there's no hitting on anyone.


----------



## EleGirl

Longtime Hubby said:


> They just wiped it clean


It's all still there. Someone asked about you this week, so I looked up your account. Whoever did it, just change the name and disabled the account. I could bring it all back and merge it with your new account. Do you want that?


----------



## Openminded

Sfort said:


> I've PM'd with a lot of people, and there's no hitting on anyone.


That’s you.


----------



## Longtime Hubby

Blondilocks said:


> Since you are supposedly married, you might want to reconsider the wisdom of private messaging with single women.


Huh?


----------



## Longtime Hubby

EleGirl said:


> It's all still there. Someone asked about you this week, so I looked up your account. Whoever did it, just change the name and disabled the account. I could bring it all back and merge it with your new account. Do you want that?


Be cool if possible


----------



## Blondilocks

Longtime Hubby said:


> Huh?


See post #9. PM = DM


----------



## Longtime Hubby

Blondilocks said:


> See post #9. PM = DM


Send me on a hunt at 7:30 am?!


----------



## SunCMars

EleGirl said:


> Some techie disabled the other account which removes the username.


Gotta love those techies. 

I am thus, this, named.


----------



## Blondilocks

Longtime Hubby said:


> Send me on a hunt at 7:30 am?!


You managed to figure out the ridiculous private messaging system here; but, you can't be arsed to look up a post #? Okey dokey.


----------



## SunCMars

Longtime Hubby said:


> They wiped my slate clean.


Hmm.

Uh, maybe @MattMatt can do this for our Typist. Wipe him clean.

Hint, bring bleach.


----------



## Sfort

Openminded said:


> That’s you.


Correct. That's what I said.


----------



## Openminded

Sfort said:


> Correct. That's what I said.


I have no idea why you felt the need to quote my post about what “some” posters do — when apparently it doesn’t apply to you — but whatever.


----------



## Sfort

Openminded said:


> I have no idea why you felt the need to quote my post about what “some” posters do — when apparently it doesn’t apply to you — but whatever.


I made a comment about my experience. You felt the need to qualify my comment that did not need qualification — but whatever.


----------



## Enigma32

RebuildingMe said:


> Like people try to use this site as a dating/hook up site? Wow. I very seldom have used the PM feature and the less than 4 people I’ve ever chatted with know I’m not hitting on them. Wow, just wow.


Don't lie bro, you were totally hitting on me. 🤣


----------

